# Father/Son Camping Weekend 12/1? Anyone?



## tom_in_orl

Its my daughters birthday party the weekend of 12/1. Girls only sleep over. [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]

I am thinking about taking my son camping out of the Gheenoe somewhere in central Florida Friday thru Sunday. Either coast would work. Anyone else interested? Tommy is 6 and will last about 1 - 2 hours if we go fishing so its going to be a more of a sit back and watch them play sort of trip. 

I am also interested in suggestions on where to go. Thanks


----------



## Guest

I would love to but I'm moving and my dad can't make it. 

Maybe after the first of the year we could do a father & daughter/son weekend. Hell, make it a faimily weekend if you want, just don't expect my wife to show. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## costefishnt

may be interested, keep it here, camp on the clinkers, or somewhere in government cut.

Will call you later today!


----------



## tom_in_orl

I think you both should come [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif] It will be fun [smiley=pirate1.gif]

Don't care where as long as the kids will enjoy it.


----------



## Guest

> I think you both should come [smiley=greenchainsaw.gif] It will be fun [smiley=pirate1.gif]
> 
> Don't care where as long as the kids will enjoy it.


Would love to but have the mad dash to move. Squeezing in the Thanksgiving weekend as it is. :


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

Tom..........Would you be my son that weekend?


----------



## JRH

Anyone know of a place I can rent a son for the weekend? 


Sounds like a great trip. Have fun. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Tom_C

Moss Park, Orlando http://gocitykids.parentsconnect.com/browse/attraction.jsp?id=135640


----------



## tojo

Busy weekend for da po-po's. Busy shopping on Friday...Christmas parade Saturday night. I think I'm out, but it's a great idea and would love to do it sometime...


----------



## Guest

> Anyone know of a place I can rent a son for the weekend? ...


I got one you can use if you want to feed him. 

Can't afford to pay you though.  

I take him to the grocery store once a week and let him graze.


----------



## Guest

> Tom..........Would you be my son that weekend?



I just got a visual.


----------



## gergheenoe

Hey Tom, Me and Lukas are down for it. Just don't have any ideas on where to camp. I will call later.


----------



## tom_in_orl

It will probably be in Mosquito Lagoon.


----------



## costefishnt

tom i am a go on this however i wont be able to stay sat night as i have a christmas party with my wifes school i have to attend. i am goping to leave work around noon, get the boat, my son and head up into the goon. we need to researve a place by next monday , so lets get a phone call in to one another by friday, if you are ok with it....

looking very forward to it, plus the ISF shore lunch is sat!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Sounds good. I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## costefishnt

i am stoked despite the short time we will have. hell, i got a few makers mark and waters in me and went to wally world. kids gotta new sleepin bag, got thermacell filled, new LED lantern, wet wipes (flushable even) and 6 18 packs of beer. (my son owns and knows how to drive the cost efish'nt³) will buy fesh bubba burgers and dogs friday on my way to riverbreeze! water is for sissies.

just kiddin on the beer, i only bought three!


----------



## tom_in_orl

Anyone else want to come out for the night?


----------



## Guest

> Anyone else want to come out for the night?


I would love to but need to accumulate more gold stars for the next one.


----------



## tojo

> Anyone else want to come out for the night?


Tom,

After our conversation, I am seriously considering trying to at least come out with the boys and say hey. I wont get home till 7pm ish, so I'll have to make the run in the dark. I am not too familiar with that area. I may do a recon Thursday morning.

If I do get a wild hair to throw the tent in the boat, will the site have enough room???

Are you guys gonna do any night fishin???


----------



## tom_in_orl

Come on down. Should be easy to find. Just run shipyard up to JB's, then down the to Eldora, and the old channel. I think we will be able squeeze in anyone who shows up. My 2 man tent is out of commission so I will have a huge family tent set up. 

GPS Coordinates 28.86172,-80.823691

http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/Brochures/bccamping.pdf


----------



## JRH

Have fun guys. Hopefully I'll see you at the ISF shore lunch. 

Just an FYI - Friends of mine camped that site two weekends ago. They said the raccoons were really bad. They cleaned up everything before going to bed, but the ***** still managed to open their coolers and ate their food...ripped open trash bags...climbed around in the boats, etc., etc. So keep everything locked down!


----------



## costefishnt

will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon


----------



## Guest

> will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon


Sure? Or is it only "firearms"?  I have a Beeman that shoots @ about 800 fps. :-/ It's not considered a "firearm" since it's spring / air.  Tree climbing rats get an acute case of lead poisoning around my house. :


----------



## tom_in_orl

> will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon


You drink way too much beer. You'll probably end up shooting your boat. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Guest

> will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon
> 
> 
> 
> You drink way too much beer. You'll probably end up shooting your boat. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]
Click to expand...

Or worse yet, yours. [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## costefishnt

> will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon
> 
> 
> 
> You drink way too much beer. You'll probably end up shooting your boat.  [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or worse yet, yours. [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
Click to expand...

dont wanna waist a perfectly good BB on a turd ;D


----------



## Guest

> will secretly sneak bb gun onto beach for racoon target practice. but shhhhh its illegal to have guns in ghoon
> 
> 
> 
> You drink way too much beer. You'll probably end up shooting your boat. [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or worse yet, yours. [smiley=1-tears2.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont wanna waist a perfectly good BB on a turd ;D
Click to expand...

Now which boat are you talking about? ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl

I am sure his talking about the skinny one ;D


----------



## costefishnt

turd burglers of coarse 

i bet he burns my tent at some point during this trip.....


----------



## tojo

I did a recon today...found buzzards eating a dead racoon...Does Curtiss have an alibis????

The site is a good one...I will be out there sometime after nightfall. BB gun is already in the boat. What do you think bottle rockets would do to a ****??? What would Curtis do with a bottle rocket after a couple of beers :


----------



## costefishnt

OMG i love bottle rockets. Bring plenty, ill show you a cool trick with animals and bottle rockets!

;D


----------



## LoneRanger

cant wait to read a full report on this, with pics too!


L.R.  ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

maybe a special guest or 2 will show up!


----------



## costefishnt

bring your own beer, and stay away from my stuff!, and if dave has the farts leave him at home!


----------



## tojo

> maybe a special guest or 2 will show up!



Whos your daddy?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Tommy and I had a BLAST........I mean Tommy and I blasted the crap out of you..........I mean we got blasted.........never mind.....


Good times......... (sorry I forgot my camera again :-[ )


----------



## tojo

> Tommy and I had a BLAST........I mean Tommy and I blasted the crap out of you..........I mean we got blasted.........never mind.....
> 
> 
> Good times......... (sorry I forgot my camera again  :-[ )


It was a great time. I took a couple of pics. of course...I can't do anything with them as my computer will not handle the software :-/

I'm still explaining to the wife about the burn marks. It was almost explainable until she found the one on my hat :


----------



## tom_in_orl

My wife knows nothing except that Tommy had a good time ;D ;D ;D ;


----------



## tojo

So she does not know about the toilet paper based Improved Explosive Device?


----------



## tom_in_orl

That would have worked better with a couple of bottle rockets [smiley=rollinglaugh.gif]


----------



## Weedy

WHAT!?! Kids camping and no pics??? Well, I really only wanna hear about the burn marks and bottle rockets......


----------



## costefishnt

i didnt like them shirts, hats, paper towels, flip flops or them fingers anyway. glad they got burned! 

was a darn ghoot time. still tired, and slow, and full tho!

i got a couple of pics, i will get them on later....

oh, and i still dont have a phone


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

fire off a few....firecrackers at a rally and look whats happens...you guys turn into PYRO'S!

so sorry we couldnt make it but its was the last weekend before the xtreme redfish championship. Had to do some last minute scouting and fishing.


----------

